# Favorite Evil Creature



## Tulkas (Oct 18, 2001)

Of all the evil creatures in Middle-Earth, what is your favorite?


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Oct 18, 2001)

Balrogs, can't really say why though.


----------



## Tulkas (Oct 18, 2001)

I like the Ringwraiths because they are so mysterious and they scare the hell out of your even if you can't see them.


----------



## Chippy (Oct 19, 2001)

i voted for Balrogs..i don't know why though..all those creatures r evil so it is hard


----------



## Telchar (Oct 19, 2001)

Depends on witch book I'm reading.. But I voted Balrogs..


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 19, 2001)

argh
I put Balrogs, but dragons are my all-time faves. I didn't study the list well enough.


----------



## rplp81 (Oct 19, 2001)

i put spiders. i think, however, that i remember them most vividly from the hobbit.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 19, 2001)

thier are so many unsaid evils it's impossible to find any one


----------



## Talierin (Oct 19, 2001)

Dragons have always been my favorite evil thing. My beautiful Welsh flag hanging from my ceiling has a dragon on it.


----------



## Aerin (Oct 19, 2001)

I think that Ringwraiths are the most evil of creatures, instead of becoming evil, they chose to bear the rings. I get scared just reading about them, I wouldn't have done very well as a member of the Fellowship...


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Oct 20, 2001)

I put "other unique creatures," there are so many mysterious beings in Tolkiens books. The watcher in the water for example- what is it? What's it doing there? And how long has it been living in the dark pond in front of Moria?


----------



## Kraas (Oct 20, 2001)

I think that the only TRULY evil creatures out of all those has to be the Ringwraiths. But they are only evil as long as Sauron is evil. 

There has to be exceptions...well, good Balrogs would be highly unlikely. I believe that there are good Orcs, Dragons, and the like somewhere out there in Middle-Earth. 


....wait....Evil Men wouldn't be evil if they were good! Oops.


----------



## Tulkas (Nov 20, 2001)

As the polls show there is a tie between Ringwraiths and Balrogs. That may be because they were both servants of a dark lord.


----------



## Grond (Nov 21, 2001)

I had absolutely no choice but to vote for the other evil creature category because my favorite evil creature is actually....well.....me.


----------



## Walter (Nov 21, 2001)

My favourite "evil" creature is Gollum, because he isn't evil to the bone and a very complex character. Though I'm not sure whether he really fits into that poll.

Btw. LOL @ Grond's reply


----------



## Tulidian (Nov 21, 2001)

I voted for dragons. Only one was in The Hobbit, but I thought it would be prretty cool if their was another in the other books.


----------



## Tar-Steve (Nov 21, 2001)

I'm going with the Ringwraiths. I love their (visual) simplicity. Although that Watcher outside the West gate of Moria probably creeps me out more than anything else except for "The Eye".


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 21, 2001)

_Draco horribilis est._ 
Vote for Dragons!!


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 21, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tulkas _
> *As the polls show there is a tie between Ringwraiths and Balrogs. That may be because they were both servants of a dark lord. *



True, but Balrogs were Servants unto the Master. Ringwraiths are but servants unto a Servant.


----------



## TGC (Nov 21, 2001)

*simple!*

Wraiths!
they may be crippled, or walk like they are, but they dont die as easy as anything else.


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 21, 2001)

Do they not TGC? It was but the blow of a Maiden that dispatched the Awsome Captain of the Wraiths, and only a Halfing to bring the Dread Helm of the Witch-King within her reach.


----------



## TGC (Nov 21, 2001)

true true


----------



## Jerle (Nov 22, 2001)

Ringwraiths here, too... 

I would have voted for dragons but I have an old animated video of LotR and the scene where one first sees them is just stunning... and rather terrifying... 

*gollum* <<<--- How'd that sneak in there? ???


----------



## Walter (Nov 23, 2001)

Jerle: I thought I could let Gollum sneak in here because he appears as a unique creature - at least he has developed to this throughout his lifetime - and he is evil, even if not evil to the bone. Which makes him to my favourite evil creature... 

I am aware that my voting for him appears a bit "off topic" here


----------



## menchu (Nov 23, 2001)

> Vote for Dragons!!



I did, Ponti!!!


----------



## Jerle (Nov 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Walter _
> *Jerle: I thought I could let Gollum sneak in here because he appears as a unique creature - at least he has developed to this throughout his lifetime - and he is evil, even if not evil to the bone. Which makes him to my favourite evil creature...
> 
> I am aware that my voting for him appears a bit "off topic" here *


LOL...

I wasn't commenting on your vote.... I just uttered it and wondered how that snuck out....


----------



## Black Rider 7 (Nov 23, 2001)

Ringwraiths, but I guess that's obvious!


----------



## Aleri Starstorm (Nov 24, 2001)

I think dragons are the coolest badguys because they are usually big, flight-capable, and can breathe fire. Is that cool or what?
I also think that dragons make some really cool goodguys.

Aleri


----------



## Proudfoots (Nov 24, 2001)

Where are the trolls, where is Gollum.
The trolls from the hobbit are the greatest villians of all. i would love to sit down and have a pint and some fried burrahobbit with them.
'foots


----------



## Beorn (Nov 24, 2001)

Aleri, O keeper of the word


> in


 I welcome you. Yup Burrahobbit. Anyone remember that thread with all the ways to cook hobbits?


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Nov 25, 2001)

Welcome to the forum Aleri Starstorm!


----------



## Merry (Nov 26, 2001)

*ORCs*

I seem to be the only one who found the ORCs a tough, mean baddie! I like the way that they fought each other and ate rotton flesh and had no table manners....bit like me really! They are not the scariest but certainly a major part of LOTRs.


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 26, 2001)

Welcome, Aleri. Great name.


----------



## LOTRF (Nov 26, 2001)

I LOVE DRAGONS!!!!!!!
wringraiths are cool to the watcher in the water freaked me out I like then though. The Dragon in Famer Giles of Ham was sooooooo funny you gotta love then.


----------



## Courtney (Nov 26, 2001)

I had to pick spiders, because ever since i read the LOTR and the silmarillion, ive been terrified of them, and i never was before. I know i'll probably never see a balrog or anything, but spiders...Yuck!


----------



## TGC (Nov 29, 2001)

lol
good choice and reason to


----------



## Grond (Nov 29, 2001)

TGC.... Now make it five meaningless posts......


----------



## Smokey (Nov 30, 2001)

Balrogs. Sounds likethey looked intimidating from the discription.


----------



## Evenstar (Nov 30, 2001)

The Ringwraiths because they are so evil that I feel the chill when I red it


----------



## gil-estel (Nov 30, 2001)

Think i gotta agree. Ringwraiths would be mighty scary. Even Gandalf ran from the 9-and nooone could kill them(or so they thought) anyone could kill balrogs......


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 12, 2002)

I like many evil creatures 
It was a tie between Balrogs(fire!!!!),ringwraiths(fear,dark&mysterious), and dragons(always have something neat to say,have sinister powers).
...
Balrogs it is.


----------



## Nahar (Sep 12, 2002)

id have to say the balrogs, just because they are the most powerful..... i guess.....


----------



## pohuist (Sep 13, 2002)

Ulairi, all the way. They were good (more or less) men at first but then were corrupted -- so double damage done (as opposes to f.e. dragons who were created evil)


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Sep 14, 2002)

Why, *DRAGONS*  of course!

These creatures have gathered as if all the evil that one can think of. 
On the other hand they are *SMART* beings which makes them really dangerous!
The Orcs, the Balrogs, the wolves etc, - these use only their physical strength and qualities but no brain too much! 
The Ringwraiths - puppets on strings! 

Dragons can kill with no mercy, entice and deceive with no scruples or pity, they were independent, terrifying......


----------



## Theoden (Sep 14, 2002)

well,,, dragons are at the top of my list. I like them... they are so selfish and mean that they eat other dragons for the fun of it. Althou the only dragons are in the sil and the Hobbit. 

-me


----------



## Theoden (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lhunithiliel _
> *Why, DRAGONS  of course!
> 
> These creatures have gathered as if all the evil that one can think of.
> ...



right on


----------



## Eldanor (Oct 13, 2002)

I'm with the Balrogs. They were the first created of all the list, and (in my opinion) the most powerful. Like an ancient-evil-dark-fire power which cannot be descripted. Anyway, they're MAIAR: what could a mortal men changed into a wraith by Sauron (another maia) do against them? Balrogs, definitively: a deep shadow, darker than the nigth; you hear a noise that seems to come from the deeps of the earth... and then, in the dark, when you're paralyzed, two eyes of fire. And the fire grows from the darkness, a whip of fire, a mouth of fire, a heart of fire... and you don't feel anyting more.


----------



## aDaHe (Oct 24, 2002)

RingWraiths - they scare you and are very hard to kill.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 25, 2002)

Having in mind that Grond is not in the poll I'll vote for the Balrog of course.
But my favourite is Grond,not because or Mod,but because he is Morgoth's hammer\mace and he is not only a weapon,but also a character.A character who kills Fingolfin.


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Oct 25, 2002)

Ringwraiths are my favorite, mainly because they really freak me out


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 27, 2002)

Balrogs are my favorite, mainly because they are unstoppable, everyone that ever fought has died(even if he did kill the balrog in the process)


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *Balrogs are my favorite, mainly because they are unstoppable, everyone that ever fought has died(even if he did kill the balrog in the process) *


hmm...I remember there has been a very interesting posts about Glorfindel in which is stated that Glorfindel from the Sil and Glorfindel in LOTR is one person.I just cannot remember who wrote it.


----------



## Kelonus (Nov 2, 2002)

I like the RingWraiths. I think there the numberone creatures of TLOTR.


----------



## Finduilas (Nov 2, 2002)

I really like the Balrogs.
They are unconquerable.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Finduilas _
> *I really like the Balrogs.
> They are unconquerable. *


OOo in fact they are!  
Take Glorfindel for example!


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 3, 2002)

they are not unconquerable, every time one is killed they are conquered, it is just that they conquer their opponent in the process of getting conquered


----------



## Old Man Willow (Nov 7, 2002)

Cranky old williow trees who have nothing better to do than eat up little hobbits. But they're not evil though.


----------



## Legolam (Nov 8, 2002)

I vote for the Nazgul, purely for the reason that they scared the hell out of me the first time I read LOTR, and they still do. My mental image of them isn't done justice by any drawing, painting or film.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *they are not unconquerable, every time one is killed they are conquered, it is just that they conquer their opponent in the process of getting conquered *


well,you are a great example of this.What is the feeling of conquering a balrog?You should know....


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 8, 2002)

umm it felt pretty good for a few seconds, but then I hit that hard surface at the bottom of some really long drop....


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *umm it felt pretty good for a few seconds, but then I hit that hard surface at the bottom of some really long drop.... *


Was it painful?


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 8, 2002)

No actually, to be perfectly honest it tickled, but yes it was quite painful as well.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *No actually, to be perfectly honest it tickled, but yes it was quite painful as well. *


oooooo poor Glorfindel.......but what about me?It was so painfull.......


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 8, 2002)

oh yes I would imagine so.... and by your own friend too, ouch thats harsh!


----------



## Ingwë (Sep 8, 2005)

Gothmog said:


> True, but Balrogs were Servants unto the Master. Ringwraiths are but servants unto a Servant.


Quite correct  though some people would say that the Student has become greater than his teacher 
However, I voted for the Balrogs. They are much more powerful than the Ringwraiths. The Nazgûl are Mortal men but the Balrogs are Ainur. And though the Balrogs have done more harm than the Ulairi I prefer them.


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 8, 2005)

The Balrog's were indeed more powerful than the Ringwraiths, though the Winged Dragons would have been nearly as powerful, Sauron however was more powerful than them all, apart from Morgoth of course.


----------



## Ingwë (Sep 8, 2005)

Inderjit S said:


> The Balrog's were indeed more powerful than the Ringwraiths, though the Winged Dragons would have been nearly as powerful, Sauron however was more powerful than them all, apart from Morgoth of course.


Sauron was a Maia as well as the Balrogs but Sauron was as Evil as Morgoth and he also learned many Evil magic powers from his master. But the Balrogs were just Balrogs... they were created by Melkor (I mean he made them balrogs... THey were Maiar). Sauron was created by Eru Iluvatar. Too different


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 8, 2005)

Sauron was a more "complex" character than the Balrogs-he at least tried to be good for a short while at the end of the S.A, but soon went back into evil ways. The Balrogs incarnated themselves, they were made by Eru just like Sauron, Melkor didn't 'make' them, he corrupted them.


----------



## Ingwë (Sep 8, 2005)

Inderjit S said:


> Melkor didn't 'make' them, he corrupted them.


That is the exact word but I mean that they were Balrogs and probably Melkor used his Evil powers to create their form and transform them into Balrogs.


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 8, 2005)

Wolves are my favorite by far even though the information given on them is small in my opinion.


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 8, 2005)

The Balrogs, like the other Ainur were able to clothe themselves.


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 8, 2005)

Wolves have a naked appeal. However you cannot truly call Nazgûl creatures.


----------



## baragund (Sep 9, 2005)

He's not really a _creature_ but I voted for the Mouth of Sauron. He only had a bit part but he is sooooo deliciously EVIL!


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 9, 2005)

I liked the kraken.


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 10, 2005)

Can you truly classify the Watcher as a Kraken? While I must say the majority of Tolkiens creatures come from mythology (particularly Norse) I believe there are enough differences to keep them seperate.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 11, 2005)

Best evil characters:

The kraken  
Bill Ferny
Wormtongue!
Wargs! (woot for wolves!)


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 11, 2005)

Wargs and wolves are different. Same genus probably but different species definatly.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 11, 2005)

In The Hobbit Tolkien says that Wargs are wolves: really big nasty ones.

I like wolves AND Wargs...


----------



## Ingwë (Sep 12, 2005)

Inderjit S said:


> The Balrogs, like the other Ainur were able to clothe themselves.





> _Now the Valar took to themselves shape_ and hue; and because they were drawn into the World by love of the Children of Ilúvatar, for whom they hoped, they took shape after that manner which they had beheld in the Vision of Ilúvatar, save only in majesty and splendour. Moreover their shape comes of their knowledge of the visible World, rather than of the World itself; and they need it not, save only as we use raiment, and yet we may be naked and suffer no loss of our being.


Yes, the Ainur clothed themselves but can the Balrogs change their shape after becoming Valaraukar? I don't think so. Melkor lost some of his powers because he used them for Evil deeds though he was the most powerful of the Ainur. Once the Balrogs took shape they couldn't change it. I have always thought that they lose their Maia powers. I mean they are still more powerful than the other creatures but they don't have the Maia powers that they had before becoming Balrogs.


----------



## ingolmo (Sep 13, 2005)

First of all, I don't consider wolves, spiders, or dragons evil. They just have been stereotyped as evil by fantasy writers. I think you'd better mean wargs instead of wolves. And spiders, they cause no harm to the other species if they harm the spiders. Dragons and Spiders don't commit evil of their own free will, but that's their nature, and to them it isn't evil. If you want more discussion and info on the matter, go to the thread: Tolkien - Biased Towards some Animals, by me, in the Hall of Fire.


----------



## Aglarband (Sep 15, 2005)

Dragons and Spiders are clearly evil in the world of Tolkein, considering the big evil spiders are decended from Ungolaint, and Dragons were created by Morgoth... Ringwraiths are easily the coolest, we know so little about their abilities... they are facinating.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 15, 2005)

ingolmo said:


> First of all, I don't consider wolves, spiders, or dragons evil. They just have been stereotyped as evil by fantasy writers. I think you'd better mean wargs instead of wolves.



Well of course they're not REALLY evil you silly.  I'm a great fan of wolves! But in The Hobbit (at least, and some in LotR), they're evil chracters.

Like, Men aren't always power-crazed nutters, but Denethor clearly is. We don't judge the all by the one. At least I hope not.


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 18, 2005)

That was deep! What site did you copy it from?


----------



## Fugitive1992 (Sep 19, 2005)

orcs can be a little annoying at times. but other then that they can be funny


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 19, 2005)

I can see where you are coming from...the utter hilarity of a race whose hobbies include rape, murder, nail fungal infection removal and murder should be obvious to all. (All those, that is, who are perpetually locked up in a mental asylum, or (even worse) Australia.


----------



## -apocalypsis- (Sep 21, 2005)

Balrogs, definitely.

Apoc


----------



## Yohaikara (Sep 26, 2005)

_My favourite creatures are Balrogs the Plages of Fire.

But you can't say that all Balrogs are evil creatures.
You can say it when you separate Mayar's (Fire Beings) for good an evil.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 31, 2014)

Ringwraiths, I wish we'd have seen more of them or that Tolkien would have written more of the other battles in the War of the Ring (Assault on Lorien, Battle at Erebor etc)


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 1, 2014)

I picked dragons, because they have personalities in Middle Earth. I can't imagine trying to have a conversation with an orc, but it would be fun to debate with a dragon, as long as I was invisible.


----------



## FinrodFelagund (Jan 31, 2015)

Carcharoth, he killed Huan the Hound of Valinor, I don't really know why I like him.


----------



## MasterBaggins (Jul 31, 2015)

Oh man, love barlogs and the wargs, but I gotta go with Dragons. Love 'dem dragons <3


----------



## Meisiluosi (Aug 3, 2015)

Almost a tie between Ringwraiths and dragons - but I do have a soft spot for all kinds of undead things. So my vote goes to the Nazgûl. Nowhere near as charming as dragons - but much creepier.


----------

